# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - New Model : LG F240S Repair Dead Boot and More added inside !

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [14 Aug 2013]  Description :   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   Release Notes and Files:   *LG F240S.dll* *Repair Dead Boot**Samsung SC-06D DLL uploaded* *Samsung SC-06D Pinout uploaded**Samsung SC-06D Dump uploaded* *SKY S220 Dump uploaded* Repairing LG F240S    Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "LG_F240S.dll" Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

